# Different Art Programs?



## princessbunny99 (Nov 9, 2008)

So I've been using Open Canvas 1.1 or whatever for some time now...and I'm starting to feel a bit held back by the available tools. I see people doing some really amazing stuff in there, but I just can't seem to get it down.

What are the art programs that some of you use for your digital stuffs? I'd like to check some new ones out 

Thanks!
-pb-


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2008)

For starters, let's cover the basics...

MS Paint:  Actually quite good if you're into the pixelart scene, but that's about it.

GIMP:  Think Photoshop, but free.  Very powerful but has a high learning curve, difficult to get used to.  Has tablet support.

Inkscape:  Think Illustrator, but free like GIMP.  Easy, intuitive interface and powerful vector tools.  However, since it IS a vector graphics program, you just can't do the same kinds of stuff on it that you would of GIMP / Photoshop.


----------



## Vantid (Nov 10, 2008)

I use Corel Painter. It mimics real media so you can paint as if you are using oils or watercolors. It's a very intuitive program to use. However it costs quite a bit. You can download a 30 day trial to play with from the website. http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Product/1166553885783#tabview=tab0

ArtRage is similar but with a lot less tools and it costs a lot less, only 25 dollars for the full version. I have only used the trial version but I found it has some really fun smooshy paint tools. 
http://www.ambientdesign.com/


----------



## FeralPup (Nov 10, 2008)

A program i use is ArtWeaver o.o
i <3 it
it's pretty damn good me things 8D


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 10, 2008)

You can get the lite versions of Painter and Photoshop (Painter Essentials, Photoshop Elements) bundled with Wacom tablets these days.

However I am primarily a traditional artist, so most of the computer work I actually do is more for basic touch-ups, otherwise I try to keep my digital "edits" to a minimum.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 10, 2008)

Right now.  MS Paint.  >.-.>  But only for editting.

Hopefully some time in the near future, GIMP.  I have it now, but I lack a tablet.


----------



## princessbunny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I've heard good things about Sai and Corel Painter, those were the ones I was thinking of trying first 

Thanks for the ideas! Keep em coming if you got them!


----------



## dracothrope (Nov 10, 2008)

Photoshop CS3. XD And of course they're coming out with CS4 in the next few months so it's like dumping all of your money into a yawning abyss of "NEW AND SHINY!"... but all versions of Photoshop past 7 have worked like a charm for me!


----------



## Jax (Nov 10, 2008)

Best thing I did was buy a Bamboo...and it came with Corel, Adobe Photoshop 4.0 and nik Color Efex Pro 2,0 GE. I downloaded MAYA (per. edition) but I still try using puch cards in my computer so might be a mind obsellance problemthere. Still, MAYA is incredible in the right hands and free is good!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 10, 2008)

Vantid said:


> I use Corel Painter. It mimics real media so you can paint as if you are using oils or watercolors. It's a very intuitive program to use. However it costs quite a bit. You can download a 30 day trial to play with from the website. http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Product/1166553885783#tabview=tab0
> 
> ArtRage is similar but with a lot less tools and it costs a lot less, only 25 dollars for the full version. I have only used the trial version but I found it has some really fun smooshy paint tools.
> http://www.ambientdesign.com/



Just FYI a lot of people are students. You can get the Academic version and it is the same as the retail except for the EULA. They just ask you don't sell stuff with it. So Student range runs about 80-100 bucks. There was also quite a list in the tutorials section http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=2217

I'd also like to mention Dogwaffle is pretty much free if you get an older version.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 23, 2008)

I use GIMP and my mouse.

I also used Pixia, its free and is okay. Not as many tools as GIMP seems to have but it is easy to use.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 23, 2008)

I like to jump between programs when I make my art. I'll mostly use Photoshop, but I also use Corel and Illustrator. What's great about these 3 programs is that they are designed to work together. I could draw the main subject in one program, and drop it into another program to make the background without having to sacrifice the image quality jumping between programs.


----------



## X (Nov 23, 2008)

princessbunny99 said:


> I've heard good things about Sai and Corel Painter, those were the ones I was thinking of trying first
> 
> Thanks for the ideas! Keep em coming if you got them!



I have sai, and it in my opinion, it is EXTREMELY easy to use. it is also easy to control, and the linework layers are easy to use as well. you should try the 30 day trial. if you like it, then i think the license for it is around $50 us. (or you could pirate a crack patch >_>)


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 27, 2008)

Paint.NET for linearting and GIMP for coloring, although I'm more of a traditional artist.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2008)

I use photoshop, Open Canvas 1, and Paint Tool Sai.

Sai is defintely my favourite right now. I like to use OC for just sketches, I can't color very well with it.


----------

